# Bath Time Owie



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

First, its not my hedgehog who got hurt 😒

Today, I gave my boy his monthly bath, and, as always, he didn't like it, one bit. 
He even made sure to show me how much he didn't like it, by munching onto my finger and not letting go. I literally stood there, with him chomping on my finger for at least a minute. 

He didn't want to let go, nor give me the chance to pull away. I didn't pull, I held still, but he didn't open his mouth to chomp again, so I couldn't pull away when I was free. He munched hard, then just held my finger in his mouth, and munched again, tugging at my skin, then eventually let go after a while. Goodness. 

It doesn't look so bad on the picture, but believe me, it hurt. Alot 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

He looks so innocent there😂
Holly just climbs out when I bath her she doesnt bite though !!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

😂 lucky you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

😂She bites if you try cutting her nails, but she likes her nails being filed😂


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Lol that really is such an innocent yet “I tried to warn you first this isn’t my fault” kind of face


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

@ Ria 

Omg what a fancy hedgie 😂 not even I file my nails. And she's chill with it too, gosh, she's a superstar 💎🌟

@ Starshinepunk

😂 warn me?! He chomped me out of no where. His only warnings were trying to get away from me and out of the bath. I really didn't think he was feeling tortured that bad! 😅


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I dont file my own nails😂 I only file Holly's because then I can keep them short without needing to try cut them, which is worse than trying to bath her😂 

I also found the smaller area you use for baths the more stressed they are and the more they dislike it.
Most people bath their hogs in their bath(obviously in shallow water) as its less streseful for the hog and the human !!

I dont have a bath though. I have showers, and tiny sinks. So the next time I need to bath Holly (I have no idea when that time may come, likely months away) I'm going to block the drain on the shower and then see how she is that way. Worth a try right ??


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

I did not know the space mattered! I'll definitely try bathing my boy in the bath next then! 
And yeah, it's worth a try! I would've done the same if I didn't have a bath. Anything to lessen their stress. 

And I'm sure Igor will bite my file if I tried.. That or my fingers. Clipping is easy with him. He just walks while I still have his foot in my fingers. So then his leg goes to whatever way he went, which makes me paranoid, since it really looks at a breaking point. But other than that, yeah 😂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Well I dont know if it does. But hedgehogs that have baths in a bath seem to get less stressed than those who have baths in the sink. Someone also puts like a little island in theirs so that if they want to get out the water they can climb on that and then not be in the water although they dont use it they stay in the water😂

Holly likes to sniff the file but wont do more than that. She doesnt mind having them filed, likes it really.
If she even sees siccors or clippers thats the end of it


----------



## jwngr (Dec 7, 2017)

*Oliver was good for biting, but*

My Oliver didn't like his bath either. He also kept trying to get out, then when I was drying him off - wham, he bit and wouldn't let go. I kept saying Oliver - Let Go, let go. It was kind of funny, now. I would have that any day if I could have him back. He left for the Rainbow Bridge, everything passes I guess. Love him up.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Awe, I'm sorry about your loss. They don't live long, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't spoil them rotten and give them the best lives.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Ria said:


> Holly likes to sniff the file but wont do more than that. She doesnt mind having them filed, likes it really.
> If she even sees siccors or clippers thats the end of it


I've never seen this done. Could you possibly video and post how you file Holly's nails? Do you just use a human nail file?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

The next time I do it I'll viedo it and then find out how to show you

You have to be carful that you dont touch the skin.
I'm really bad at explain it !!


----------

